# Clockmakers House



## BikinGlynn (Jul 19, 2019)

Time really stood still in this place in more ways than one!

I have little history on this delightful place, Obviously the original owner was a watch / clock maker who I believe died some time ago. It is rumoured that his daughter then lived in the property into old age, but why the house was never "cleared out" remains a mystery to me!

This place has suddenly become live due to some careless social media posts but Im pleased to say is now sealed & the local clock & watch museum are in the process of clearing anything of historical interest.
I was lucky enough to get in while there was a fair bit to see but regret it was a rushed visit & I left with sub standard pics for which I apologise in advance!
Finding this sealed gave mixed emotions as I really wanted to get some better pics but really think it is the best for this one.

Hope you enjoy the mix of camera & phone pics I did get


IMG_5280 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5276 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7301 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7298 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7297 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7291 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5306 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5299 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5285 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5281 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5291 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7300 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5292 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5312 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7303 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5309 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7302 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7295 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5302 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice. There's at least three clocks there that could do with a restore but gladly they are going to a clock museum. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jul 20, 2019)

Great shots, thanks for these


----------



## mookster (Jul 20, 2019)

That's one hell of a find, glad it's all being rehomed.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 20, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice. There's at least three clocks there that could do with a restore but gladly they are going to a clock museum. Thanks for posting.



There were a load of clocks lined along top of mirror that have already "gone" I think they have been taken by the museum though.


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 20, 2019)

To be fair it got sealed up pretty quick, it was only open for a just over a week after it appeared online. I was lucky enough to get a look at it before it got secured. 

It was amazing,I have never seen so much old stuff left in one place. Tops the Hoarders place or even Barnsley's in my opinion.

It seems there are few things I saw whilst there that are missing from your pics and looking at the exif data you were there only a few hours after me. I'm glad it's been sealed up otherwise there would be nothing left.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 20, 2019)

sj9966 said:


> To be fair it got sealed up pretty quick, it was only open for a just over a week after it appeared online. I was lucky enough to get a look at it before it got secured.
> 
> It was amazing,I have never seen so much old stuff left in one place. Tops the Hoarders place or even Barnsley's in my opinion.
> 
> It seems there are few things I saw whilst there that are missing from your pics and looking at the exif data you were there only a few hours after me. I'm glad it's been sealed up otherwise there would be nothing left.



Excellent seems u were on exactly the same timeline as me! would of bumped into u but my mate got spooked so didnt spend long enough in there. Yes it was a grand place the likes of which we may not see again!


----------

